
Dispatching With "with" - apgwoz
http://sigusr2.net/2009/Mar/04/dispatching-with-with.html
======
judofyr
So basically you're just faking blocks?

~~~
apgwoz
I guess to some degree, yes. It wouldn't be necessary to do any of this of
course if Python had a multi-line lambda, since you could instead just say:

    
    
       app.get('/', lambda req: whatever)
    

Though, now that I think about it, I guess there's no reason not to just do:

    
    
        def something(request): pass
        app.get('/', something)
    

or better still

    
    
        @app.get('/')
        def something(request): pass
    

I just thought using 'with' was an interesting hack.

~~~
judofyr
_I just thought using 'with' was an interesting hack._

Sorry if I sounded a little harsh; it _is_ an intersting hack and I really
appreciate that you shared it with us. In fact, I love hacking around with
languages (okay, it's mostly Ruby) and do weird/cool things.

~~~
apgwoz
Oh, I didn't take it as being harsh. It just made me realize, that despite it
being interesting, the only thing it really adds is "coolness"

------
jlujan
This is interesting. I have been using django for a while and work on a custom
framework that barrows ideas, not code, from it's URL dispatch. I haven't
really liked specifying and carrying around a list of regular expressions some
place. This has given me new ideas.

~~~
ljlolel
My work-in-progress Python web framework called Webify
(<http://github.com/jperla/webify/tree/master>) uses decorators for URL
dispatching. It's definitely way better than a separate config of tuples.

